# Black Belt joining as White Belt



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

I became a black belt in combat Jujitsu in 1995. I spent a few years helping the white belt and lower rank. Then my many jobs kept me away from the dojo and 11 years ago I moved to Florida (small town in Florida) The first thing I did when I arrive to Florida is look for a jujitsu ryu, there were none to be found.
A few months ago I found out that the next town about 20 minutes away has a jujitsu school. It is traditional jujitsu not BJJ. The Sensei there told me he would like me to come to the mat as a white belt. 

Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999 (Oct 9, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> I became a black belt in combat Jujitsu in 1995. I spent a few years helping the white belt and lower rank. Then my many jobs kept me away from the dojo and 11 years ago I moved to Florida (small town in Florida) The first thing I did when I arrive to Florida is look for a jujitsu ryu, there were none to be found.
> A few months ago I found out that the next town about 20 minutes away has a jujitsu school. It is traditional jujitsu not BJJ. The Sensei there told me he would like me to come to the mat as a white belt.
> 
> Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect.
> ...


Where in Florida are you? 

Was it a Miyama ryu dojo that you earned your black belt in, or is it a Miyama ryu dojo that you're joining?


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes black belt In Miyama Ryu and no not a Miyama Ryu I am joining. But it is traditional jujitsu. So I will wear their white belt to learn their system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999 (Oct 9, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> Yes black belt In Miyama Ryu and no not a Miyama Ryu I am joining. But it is traditional jujitsu. So I will wear their white belt to learn their system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's Miyama ryu in Miami and Boca Raton...where in Florida are you?


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

The Fort Myers area, west coast of Florida. Boca Raton and Miami is 3 hours away from my area.


----------



## marques (Oct 9, 2016)

What do you think about doing 'equivalences'? I am not sure it is the best word, but I mean to evaluate the level of a person and 'give' him/her that level.

For example in that case, with an 'equivalence' @SgtMagic could start with a higher than a white belt, even if his Black Belt is old, long time without training and from a slightly different style. 

The advantage is the belt represent a level for all students and not hours training under the same master. Another thing is a pure white belt (or higher...) will feel quite bad comparing himself with other 'fake' white belt (beyond being a white belt alone  ).


----------



## Buka (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, SgtMagic.

One way to look at your situation - you joined the new school because you love Martial training. And now you're training again. What a great thing.

And while on the dojo floor training, how many of us actually look down at our belt? Or even think about it?

Have a ball bro. I'm glad you're training again.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Marques, yes that would sound right to evaluate my level. I guess this issue is new to them. In my system my Shinan would allow a black belt in Judo, TKD or other styles of martial art to start as a brown belt in Miyama Ryu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 9, 2016)

Different styles handle things their own way.  Different instructors within styles handle things as they see fit, as well.  Depending on the student, if a student with a black belt in another style joined my class, we might advance them to green belt.  They might move faster through the system, or they might night.  It would depend on how quickly and how well they learned our principles.  

You have a black belt in one form of jujitsu, but haven't trained in some time.  Meanwhile, you're entering a new school, with their own system.  You haven't mentioned which -- but it is NOT Miyama Ryu.  There are many styles of jujitsu -- and some are quite different from each other.  Without implying anything about it's quality -- Miyama Ryu is really a modern, eclectic style, while you say that your joining a more traditional school.  Why should your previous rank automatically transfer?  Shoot, I was just thinking the other day how much I'd love to start training as a simply beginning student again...  Too bad Florida is so far way...  (I know, there are bound to be places near me to start over at...)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 9, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> I became a black belt in combat Jujitsu in 1995. I spent a few years helping the white belt and lower rank. Then my many jobs kept me away from the dojo and 11 years ago I moved to Florida (small town in Florida) The first thing I did when I arrive to Florida is look for a jujitsu ryu, there were none to be found.
> A few months ago I found out that the next town about 20 minutes away has a jujitsu school. It is traditional jujitsu not BJJ. The Sensei there told me he would like me to come to the mat as a white belt.
> 
> Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect.
> ...


Starting again at white is a humbling and valuable experience. I haven't had a good opportunity to train long-term at a new thing since I got my black, but I've had the chance to train for periods of time with instructors as a white belt again. Don't bother showing you're a fast learner - that's actually the attitude I started my first "post-graduate" training with, and it got a lot easier once I decided to just show how well I could follow the instructions of an exercise. I determined to demonstrate that I was a good student, whether I was the fastest learner or not. I learned faster after that change.

I enjoyed being a white belt enough that I regularly offer to wear either rank when I visit a school. Some instructors want to introduce me as someone folks can learn from or experiment with, while others want to let me just be a learner, and still other sneaky bastards want to sneak me in on their students.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 9, 2016)

marques said:


> What do you think about doing 'equivalences'? I am not sure it is the best word, but I mean to evaluate the level of a person and 'give' him/her that level.
> 
> For example in that case, with an 'equivalence' @SgtMagic could start with a higher than a white belt, even if his Black Belt is old, long time without training and from a slightly different style.
> 
> The advantage is the belt represent a level for all students and not hours training under the same master. Another thing is a pure white belt (or higher...) will feel quite bad comparing himself with other 'fake' white belt (beyond being a white belt alone  ).


If I know them as a person and am personally familiar with their prior training, I'll give them a few weeks to get used to the school, then test them to whatever belt I think they could handle (including knowing the curriculum). For me, this would only apply to students coming out of about 4 dojos, where I know the instructors and am familar with how they teach mainline NGA. I would be able to help them convert their techniques to our usage fairly quickly, so could promote them quickly to yellow or orange (the first two student ranks, normally about 1 year and 2-3 years in).


----------



## Danny T (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, SgtMagic.
Hop over to the Meet & Greet and introduce yourself to everyone.

What is more important; the color of your belt & your attitude toward it or the training & your attitude toward it?
Rank only means something to the group who set the standards for that group, you are with a different group so different standards, different requirements. You will probably move up quickly.
I recommend forgetting about belt color: just train, have fun, enjoy your training partners, and enjoy yourself. Maintain an attitude of being forever a student, keep your training and perspective of each training session as a fresh new learning experience. Live and enjoy the new leg of your journey.


----------



## marques (Oct 9, 2016)

@gpseymour our virtual colleague told everything. 


jks9199 said:


> Different styles handle things their own way.



I would just promote that person coming from somewhere else to his actual level (or 1 level below, in doubt) after a few weeks of observation/evaluation. If I had a strict program, I would say something like, look "Jab is a requisite for our yellow below and you don't know it. Except that, you are at the level of our blue belts, so let's 'fix it' (jabs..) before promote you to blue belt. So a belt reflects as well as possible a level (of knowledge/skill).

On the other hand, I like the simplicity of 'no belts'.

But it is as simple as that:


jks9199 said:


> Different styles [and individuals] handle things their own way.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 9, 2016)

Buka thank you for the welcome. You said exactly what I feel. I am so happy a new Jujitsu school is now near me and I look forward to hitting the mat. 

Jks9199, I should not mention the school because I don't want them to think I'm saying something wrong about them or that their standards are wrong, not trying to say that. 

Thanks for the welcome Danny T, will post in the Meet & Greet shortly.

I understand what you are saying regarding the rank. 
I look forward to getting back into Jujitsu.

Thank you gpseymout I  respectfully understand your input.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT SgtMagic. I would just strap on the white belt and be the most Bad *** white belt they've ever seen.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 9, 2016)

We had an old instructor drop in. Who is a Brazilian Top Team black belt.

He did classes under one of our instructors who is not even ranked. 

His choice.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's the problem with trying to do "equivalency."  Different arts have different underlying principles.  You may well be able to throw a jab -- but you won't do it with the body mechanics and underlying principles that make OUR jab work in OUR system.  I can't test that equivalency unless the systems are very comparable.  Go across tae kwon do associations, and you can probably do that.  But go from a striking based system to BJJ or judo?  Nope, can't do an "equivalency" there.  Karate to bagua?  Probably can't do a meaningful comparison.

Looking specifically at jujitsu...  There are many systems.  Some of them, if you put them side by side, you'd not see a difference.  Others?  You'd wonder why they're called the same thing.  And I'm talking Japanese, traditional systems there.

I'm not trying to suggest that any way is better.  Or criticize any one school.  I'm not suggesting the OP isn't deserving of a higher rank..  How would I know?  He's several states away from me, and I doubt we've ever met.  I do think it's sometimes easy for us, as black belts (or blue belts or whatever) sometimes have some sneaky ego tied into the knot with our belt.  Not undeservedly; we worked hard to earn it.  But it can be hard to go back to that beginner's mind...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 9, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Here's the problem with trying to do "equivalency."  Different arts have different underlying principles.  You may well be able to throw a jab -- but you won't do it with the body mechanics and underlying principles that make OUR jab work in OUR system.  I can't test that equivalency unless the systems are very comparable.  Go across tae kwon do associations, and you can probably do that.  But go from a striking based system to BJJ or judo?  Nope, can't do an "equivalency" there.  Karate to bagua?  Probably can't do a meaningful comparison.
> 
> Looking specifically at jujitsu...  There are many systems.  Some of them, if you put them side by side, you'd not see a difference.  Others?  You'd wonder why they're called the same thing.  And I'm talking Japanese, traditional systems there.
> 
> I'm not trying to suggest that any way is better.  Or criticize any one school.  I'm not suggesting the OP isn't deserving of a higher rank..  How would I know?  He's several states away from me, and I doubt we've ever met.  I do think it's sometimes easy for us, as black belts (or blue belts or whatever) sometimes have some sneaky ego tied into the knot with our belt.  Not undeservedly; we worked hard to earn it.  But it can be hard to go back to that beginner's mind...


Even if the "old art" is the primary source of the "new art", there can be such significant differences as to make the "old" rank meaningless. If someone with deep experience in Daito-ryu came to my classes, there would be no rank they could test to - they'd have to start at white, regardless of their rank in Daito-ryu. The principles are similar, but the curriculum is vastly different.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 10, 2016)

It's a different system, and you've been out for a lot of years. Two good reasons to start over as a white belt.
I've said many times that I'd rather wear a white belt and have people wonder why, than wear a black belt and have people wonder why.


----------



## marques (Oct 10, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Here's the problem with trying to do "equivalency."  Different arts have different underlying principles.  (...)  Not undeservedly; we worked hard to earn it.  But it can be hard to go back to that beginner's mind...


I understand it all. Just to clarify that when I say "equivalency" I am thinking on similar styles. But, in doubt, I also prefer white than black, which was the OP case.

My issue, particularly, is being re-starting again and again in a new city (so new club) I may not be allowed to do some 'fun' things (as sparring...). That is my issue. The first Black Belt was important. Then I discovered that a rock also can be a Black Belt... so now I just want the 'fun'* side.

*fun to be understood with moderation. Martial Arts are a serious thing.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 10, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's a different system, and you've been out for a lot of years. Two good reasons to start over as a white belt.
> I've said many times that I'd rather wear a white belt and have people wonder why, than wear a black belt and have people wonder why.


Yes. This ^^^^.


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 10, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect.



  Welcome to the madhouse!
  Here is my two cent's worth ... just go and train. Let your instructor know that you have prior experience, but try and ignore it as much as possible. Don't try and "show" them anything, don't think to yourself (or worse say it out loud) "that's not how I learned it", try not to think "I could do that better". Just listen and try to do what you're taught to the best of your abilities.

  I've learned three different Japanese sword arts, and started each one as a rank beginner. Your prior experience will make you easier to teach (for which your instructor will be grateful!) but try and ignore it unless you are specifically asked if your prior training did something different.

  Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 11, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Welcome to the madhouse!
> Here is my two cent's worth ... just go and train. Let your instructor know that you have prior experience, but try and ignore it as much as possible. Don't try and "show" them anything, don't think to yourself (or worse say it out loud) "that's not how I learned it", try not to think "I could do that better". Just listen and try to do what you're taught to the best of your abilities.
> 
> I've learned three different Japanese sword arts, and started each one as a rank beginner. Your prior experience will make you easier to teach (for which your instructor will be grateful!) but try and ignore it unless you are specifically asked if your prior training did something different.
> ...



Hi pgsmith, 

That is exactly what I am going to do. Learn their ways. Only one Sensei knows that I am a black belt. when I get on the mat I will not let the other white belt know my background. 

I do understand that my current rank is part of my mindset and the love I have for Combat Jujitsu. I look forward to start my Journey with them.

Thanks for your comments PgSmith


----------



## marques (Oct 11, 2016)

When I start thinking "I could do that better" it is the moment to move away...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 11, 2016)

I enjoy starting a new art as a white belt. It takes the pressure off. If I do something well because of my prior training, then I look really good for a white belt. If I do something all wrong, it's only to be expected.


----------



## Justin Chang (Oct 11, 2016)

I belonged to a school in the past where if you were a black belt from another style or you were a junior black belt advancing to the adult classes they would give you a red belt (which was not a standard color in the art) until they could evaluate where you belonged in their ranking system.  

I personally prefer no belts because I believe everyone has something they can offer and we can learn from and it helps people to leave their ego at the door which isn't always easy to do in Martial Arts.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's a joke:

How many karateka (insert your own art here) does it take to change a light bulb?

100.

1 to do it, and 99 to complain: "That's not how I was shown how to do it."

Being a good white belt is more important in the sense that you have a higher level of humility due to a lack of subject knowledge.

Empty your cup, accept a posture of humility and you will pursue excellence.

I have done Korean Karate for a good long minute. I even ran a few schools in my art.

Recently, I actually put on a white belt and started in okinawan karate. I know a great deal about the forms I am doing.

However, like facets on a diamond, I am gaining new dimensions in understanding
In what I already knew.

I could puff up with what I already know (or think I know) or I can empty myself of myself.

I am presented with strings of new data (principles, methods, techniques, tactics, biomechanics etc), and I could be missing a lot of what's before my eyes in the Now, if I am in class and regurgitating what I learned in the past.

Become a blank slate. And after you get back to about the same ranking, learn how to find a state of harmony & Syn-thesis.
(I don't mean like fake)

*A Simple Definition of synthesis by Merriam-Webster*

: something that is made by combining different things (such as ideas, styles, etc.)


----------



## marques (Oct 11, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Recently, I actually put on a white belt and started in okinawan karate. I know a great deal about the forms I am doing.
> 
> However, like facets on a diamond, I am gaining new dimensions in understanding
> In what I already knew.


So you gain understanding, and for sure you like learning and training for starting a new style from 'white'. But as fighter (if it matters to you) do you feel you are improving (or will improve?) Will it not just create conflictual options? 

I trained a long time under the same organization, and I heard often 'Karate is this, Judo is that'. And then I tried a few thing and I could confirm, or not, the clichés. And it is fun. But as a fighter, besides knowing better the 'opponent', I don't see much improvement. I will keep using what I master and everything else will take 10 years to have a major relevance... so I try just to continue from (or keep) what I have.

What is your fundamental motivation  for re-starting?


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2016)

When you say traditional jujutsu what ryuha is it? There really isn't to many traditional koryu jujutsu schools in Florida, I am from Florida(Miami) so I would be interested to know what classic Japanese jujutsu you are going to. You can pm me if you need to be.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 11, 2016)

oaktree said:


> When you say traditional jujutsu what ryuha is it? There really isn't to many traditional koryu jujutsu schools in Florida, I am from Florida(Miami) so I would be interested to know what classic Japanese jujutsu you are going to. You can pm me if you need to be.


Traditional doesn't always mean koryu, though it might.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 11, 2016)

Go and adhere to the new schools policy. After a while they will either see your skills as a blessing or a hindrance. If their techniques vary then a good teacher will make adjustments in how you apply/move/ off balance/fall/etc. 
No matter what it will be a new experience


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 11, 2016)

marques said:


> So you gain understanding, and for sure you like learning and training for starting a new style from 'white'. But as fighter (if it matters to you) do you feel you are improving (or will improve?) Will it not just create conflictual options?
> 
> I trained a long time under the same organization, and I heard often 'Karate is this, Judo is that'. And then I tried a few thing and I could confirm, or not, the clichés. And it is fun. But as a fighter, besides knowing better the 'opponent', I don't see much improvement. I will keep using what I master and everything else will take 10 years to have a major relevance... so I try just to continue from (or keep) what I have.
> 
> What is your fundamental motivation  for re-starting?




Deeper perspective, additional material, different bunkai, additional power generation, also Okinawa’s "Te" seizing, throwing, sweeping. Alternate ranging, and stance heights from Japanese Shotokan and Korean TSD.

A lot of the same and a lot of different things.

No, not really conflictual. Just new tools in the tool box, and new uses for the existing ones.

Part of it, is learning how to retain all the muscle memory, while also building new neuromuscular paths and then expressing your will.

Think of it like adding more colors to choose on your pallet.

Yes, it can definitely help you as a fighter, as long as you can actually drill down and acquire the some of skill sets presented


----------



## marques (Oct 12, 2016)

Adding new tools I find quite easy. A drill may be enough. But the toolbox does not change overnight (no room/organization for everything). Finally, all my 'concerns' are just a matter of (training) time.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 12, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> I became a black belt in combat Jujitsu in 1995. I spent a few years helping the white belt and lower rank. Then my many jobs kept me away from the dojo and 11 years ago I moved to Florida (small town in Florida) The first thing I did when I arrive to Florida is look for a jujitsu ryu, there were none to be found.
> A few months ago I found out that the next town about 20 minutes away has a jujitsu school. It is traditional jujitsu not BJJ. The Sensei there told me he would like me to come to the mat as a white belt.
> 
> Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect.
> ...


In your JJ do you spar? If so, which rank in your new school will you spar as?  As a black downgraded to white belt, you will be too advanced to spar with other 'actual' white belt no?? x


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 12, 2016)

Jenna said:


> In your JJ do you spar? If so, which rank in your new school will you spar as?  As a black downgraded to white belt, you will be too advanced to spar with other 'actual' white belt no?? x



  Hey Jenna,
  Not trying to put words in the mouth of the OP, but in my limited sparring experience, it is much easier for a less experienced practitioner to spar with someone of more experience than vice versa. White belts tend to not know how to moderate their techniques when sparring, so you have to be very much on guard against a less experienced sparring partner. It is very much the same in two person kumitachi in the sword arts that I practice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 12, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Hey Jenna,
> Not trying to put words in the mouth of the OP, but in my limited sparring experience, it is much easier for a less experienced practitioner to spar with someone of more experience than vice versa. White belts tend to not know how to moderate their techniques when sparring, so you have to be very much on guard against a less experienced sparring partner. It is very much the same in two person kumitachi in the sword arts that I practice.


We often say the two most dangerous people are the white belt (no control) and the brown belt (trying to prove they're ready for black).


----------



## Jenna (Oct 12, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Hey Jenna,
> Not trying to put words in the mouth of the OP, but in my limited sparring experience, it is much easier for a less experienced practitioner to spar with someone of more experience than vice versa. White belts tend to not know how to moderate their techniques when sparring, so you have to be very much on guard against a less experienced sparring partner. It is very much the same in two person kumitachi in the sword arts that I practice.


Ah yes of course that make perfect sense thank you Paul  and but then so he is been asked to wear white though he is really higher level then who should he spar with such that it is to benefit of each partner?? Is confusing for my brain haha..


----------



## drop bear (Oct 12, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Ah yes of course that make perfect sense thank you Paul  and but then so he is been asked to wear white though he is really higher level then who should he spar with such that it is to benefit of each partner?? Is confusing for my brain haha..



Everybody should spar everybody in an equal and honest manner.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2016)

I honestly wonder about the whole "sparring against brand new students is dangerous" mentality.

If it's dangerous for the beginner, then isn't that a problem with the more experienced student controlling him/herself?  The more advanced student should be looking out for the beginner and not turning him/her into a punching bag.

If it's dangerous for the more advanced student, what have they learned?  To only defend against experienced dojo fighters?  Let's be serious here, if a brand new student with zero previous training hurts an experienced student, what sort of training is going on?  What do you think someone with zero training is going to do to them "on the street?"

Accidents happen, but beyond that, I'm just dumbfounded.


----------



## marques (Oct 12, 2016)

@JR 137 good point. I will give an example of that (or two).

I trained long time under the training rules of "vision" and low speed. Then beginners went fast and I was just seeing.  When I was the beginner in a Judo school, I was the 'most dangerous there'. Then I discovered that I was doing plenty of not allowed techniques (ground game) because just a very where allowed, in fact.

Beginners don't follow training rules (and may not be so beginners - just unknown skill level).

But from a (truly?) martial perspective there is no excuse. The experienced is experienced AND knows will be attacked. The clothes are the ideal... often is only one and attacking from the front side at a distance... often known (kind of) attack... Very much simplified, already.

But you know, for safety purposes (or other) one put too many rules and then doesn't know what to do outside that conditions...


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 12, 2016)

@marques 

I understand where you're coming from.  When I was wrestling, it was difficult "sparring" against a beginner.  They'd break rules, unintentionally, and we'd get frustrated.  But there was no real worry about being pinned, taken down or thrown by a beginner during "sparring" (what should I call it, free wrestling?). Drills/practicing different moves was a different matter though.  It's pretty easy to get hurt when you let someone with minimal experience throw you.  But a guy who just started a few weeks ago shouldn't be able to throw a guy who's been around for some time during sparring.  I have no judo experience, but I can't imagine it's much different in that regard; I don't imagine too many fresh white belts throw fully resisting judoka with a year or more experience.

We've got rules in my dojo like no punching the face, kicking the knees or groin, etc.  But if I can't defend against a new white belt doing those things, I've really got to question my training.  I'm not saying they should be trying to do those things nor should they be doing them, but if I'm getting hit with that stuff constantly by a white belt, I've got a problem defending myself.

An experienced boxer isn't worried too much about getting KO'ed by a beginner.  He may be worried about accidental head butting, low blows, etc., but I'm quite sure an experienced boxer doesn't think a beginner is his most dangerous opponent.  Maybe I m wrong about that, as my only boxing experience was my college's boxing club for 2 semesters.


----------



## SgtMagic (Oct 12, 2016)

To all the Members.

Thank you for comments.  I resolved my issue.  When I have more time with my new ryu then I will put a video on my YouTube channel to show you how I resolved it.

Again thank you all for your input[emoji1360]

Respectfully,

Sgt. Magic


----------



## the42cop (Oct 13, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Welcome to the madhouse!
> Here is my two cent's worth ... just go and train. Let your instructor know that you have prior experience, but try and ignore it as much as possible. Don't try and "show" them anything, don't think to yourself (or worse say it out loud) "that's not how I learned it", try not to think "I could do that better". Just listen and try to do what you're taught to the best of your abilities.
> 
> I've learned three different Japanese sword arts, and started each one as a rank beginner. Your prior experience will make you easier to teach (for which your instructor will be grateful!) but try and ignore it unless you are specifically asked if your prior training did something different.
> ...


^^^ This! Isn't this the basis for being a solid student? In martial arts or anything else. I try to actively remind myself when I start thinking I know something to just stop and focus on what they want me to do right then... Regardless of what I know (or more likely THINK I know). I literally tell myself I am a sponge and am there to be fed information like a baby bird being fed its parent's vomit. Hmmm... Okay that may be weird and a bit much, but it IS what I imagine as I focus on being a really good student lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 13, 2016)

SgtMagic said:


> I became a black belt in combat Jujitsu in 1995. I spent a few years helping the white belt and lower rank. Then my many jobs kept me away from the dojo and 11 years ago I moved to Florida (small town in Florida) The first thing I did when I arrive to Florida is look for a jujitsu ryu, there were none to be found.
> A few months ago I found out that the next town about 20 minutes away has a jujitsu school. It is traditional jujitsu not BJJ. The Sensei there told me he would like me to come to the mat as a white belt.
> 
> Now I don't mind, just hoping I can show them I am a fast learner to get to their advice classes and earn their respect.
> ...


 

I just went through the same thing when I switched wing chun schools. At my old one, the Sifu had taught me all 3 empty hand forms, the wooden dummy form, and part of the pole form. (SIDE NOTE: Wing chun has only six forms. I just named five. The sixth one is another weapon form.) I had also just started attending the class for advanced students. Then I had to switch schools (I moved to an area where I was closer to this other school than my original one), so even though I have been doing this for many years, now I have to show my skill to my new Sifu.

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------

